# First Cranes Scouted



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saw my first flock of cranes today, about 40 feeding in field along the typical area in the PPR.

FYI


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw a flock of 25 or so two weeks ago headed south. Was surprised to see them. Hopefully not an indication of an early freeze.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep they have been here for a while now. Seeing and hearing them most everyday for two weeks. The sound they make is one of my most favorite noises I hear in nature, they are so unchanged by time.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Yep


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

cranes are in Saskatchewan at this moment stomping down a field of uncut barley and pay no regard to the propane canon. Farmers want them out pronto


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Do you guys get them nesting in ND? I am in central MN and we have them all over the place all summer long. I go out and drive around looking for deer and will count 30-40 cranes.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

anyone have any luck shooting cranes while setup for geese?

with the license being only an extra 5 bucks i thought it maight be worth a try.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

we often see cranes comming over geese spreads for a quick look usually in range most of the time in Saskatchewan when they share the same roost area and sometimes fly together to the same desination field.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hoosier dhr said:


> anyone have any luck shooting cranes while setup for geese?
> 
> with the license being only an extra 5 bucks i thought it maight be worth a try.


It's happened to me twice over the years, and that was when I was in some good crane country.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks guys. :beer:


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I hunt near the metro area of Minnesota. A pair nested in the area and seemed to have 3 young. They were around the pasture off and on during our early season. They came over the decoys 2-3 times this fall. They seemed to respond a bit to the calling that startedd up when they were first seen from far away. Boy, were our faces red! At least they weren't cormorants!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Just came back from Sask hunt. The cranes really loved the #1 Kent faststeel coming from a stonepile pass shoot..wave after wave on the same flight path..sound was deafening to ears...managed to scratch 5 young ones


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

We will not be shooting cranes... with a lack of experience, we will not take a chance at killing the last living Whooping Crane.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Puddinhead said:


> We will not be shooting cranes... with a lack of experience, we will not take a chance at killing the last living Whooping Crane.


Just don't shoot them if they're white.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

A whooping crane is much bigger and is all white and an endangered species..if a whooper is spotted in the area..most likely the season will be shut down in that district wildlife number...Sandhills are grey in color..limit is 5 per day...possession 10......you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

So the Sandhills are similar to our Great Blue Herron in color? What about in size? Flight patterns? I would think shooting a Herron would be similar to taking out a guy on a hangglider.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Puddinhead, 
Sandhills fly with their neck stretched out and the blue herons have that curved neck, with their head drown into the body.

We have tons of herons here, but now we are finally getting the sandhills to stop and nest in the spring.  Hopefully soon we will have huntable #s

On my ventures out and about i believe ive spotted 4 nesting pairs and of course i cant be everywhere so im sure there are more.

Last fall i saw two different flocks of 15 to 20 in the area, of course thats not counting the ones that come from the north.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Taking down a crane is tough..if you wing them they soar better than a glide........r..First of all they could weigh as little as 6 lbs and maybe top around 12 ilbs...the mature bird has a rusty patch on his forehead...their wing spans are about 4ft and they would make the blue heron look like a dwarf.
There is no mistake about them when they come at you.. they fly sometimes with the big geese and feed in the same fields..no mistake about the scary croaking sound they make...they also fly more like a squadron formation straight line not in a v... you have to shoot fast and have to be good as they take and absorb heavy steel shot min..bbs

There has been many a time a planned field goose shoot has gone astray..then these cranes come along and save the day..
Also if nothing is happening you can hit these cranes in the morning when they come out to feed... pass shoot or field shoot..hit them again when they go back to the refuge..hit them again late afternoon when they come out again and just before dusk

When these birds get hit hard..you can see the grey dust and feathers..and when they hit the ground with a loud thump..they break every bone on their legs and wings...However..if one lands upright unscathed..then you have a lethal snake to deal with..a dangerous scenario for man and dog.

You have to try one out..just for the experience.. :sniper: :sniper: the rush..not to mention the unique tablefare.. :withstupid:

I should mention getting permission is easy..farmers conssider them pests destroying their crops.!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

if one lands unscathed then why wouldnt you shoot him again? Damn those things are so big i cant imagine trying to fight one, a goose alone is hard but a cran he'd be getting some :sniper: extra T shot


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I never said I wouldn't shoot him again..just watch out..they could be harmfull to man and dog with their long beak..you could lose your nuts and your dog his eyes..  :sniper: ..they may drop right on you..you may be faced with hand to hand..crane to hand combat!!


----------

